# "Der "Suche Addon" Sammelthead" und seine Folgen...



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Es geht mir um einen bestimmten Thread, den Der "Suche Addon" Sammelthead

Ich habe ja nichts gegen den Thread, aber ich finds ein wenig lächerlich wie der publiziert wird...
Nicht nur, dass permanent in Threads gespammt wird, dass man seine Anfragen darein schreiben solle und jegliche Hilfe in den Threads ausbleibt, nein nun werden auch noch die Threads geschlossen, welche Anfragen beinhalten...

Der Thread ist ein absoluter Scheiss für alle die nicht alle 5 Minuten dort reingucken können. Sämtliche Fragen werden durch die Fülle der zu befürchtenden Anfragen nach hinten verschoben, wodurch a) die eigentlichen Antworten übersehen, oder b) überhaupt keine Antworten entstehen können, da die Suchanfrage überlesen wird.

Hinzu kommt, dass der Thread unglaublich unübersichtlich wird... Ich finde die Auflistung der Addons von der ersten Seite ja nicht schlecht, aber der eigentliche Inhalt/Posts ist fürn Hintern...

Daher meine Bitte:
1. Das Schließen von Threads mit Suchanfragen unterlassen
2. Posts die auf den Thread verweisen, bzw. jemanden auffordern dort zu posten löschen und bei übertrieben häufigen gespamme Ban

Alternativ:
Sammel-Thread schließen und wie zuvor ganz normale Anfragen beantworten...

Gruß,
cM


----------



## gOOvER (9. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich finde so einen Sammelthread auch nicht besonders gut. Die Gründe hierfür wurden schon genannt.

Evtl. könnte man einen Prefix einführen, z.b. [SUCHE]. Sollte eigentlich in jeder Forensoftware möglich sein. Oder wenn das ganze AddOn gesuche für manche zu störend ist: einfach ein neues Unterforum einführen.


----------



## x3n0n (9. Mai 2008)

Über eurem Beitrag rechts oben gibt es den Link "Beitragslink", klickt man dort drauf erhaltet ihr einen Link der euch zu eurem Post führt, so verliert ihr den nicht aus den Augen.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Über eurem Beitrag rechts oben gibt es den Link "Beitragslink", klickt man dort drauf erhaltet ihr einen Link der euch zu eurem Post führt, so verliert ihr den nicht aus den Augen.


Jopp, aber das ist nicht der Punkt.
Wenn nun jemand ein bestimmtes Addon sucht, dann schreibt er seine Anfrage rein, dann kommen win paar Antworten zu einer vorherigen Anfrage, dann wieder eine neue Anfrage usw. und möglicherweise hat man dann auf die eigene Anfrage 2-3 Seiten später mal irgendeine Antwort.

Auch wenn CM auf Gul'dan der dunklen Seite verfallen ist, muß ich ihm da in dem Anliegen einfach recht geben.
Der Thread ist (aus den von ihm genannten Gründen) so sinnvoll wie ein "Magierfragen bitte hier rein"-Thread im Magier-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2008)

BOAR ES KOTZT SO AN!

Man könnte helfen und darf es nicht weil wieder irgend ein bonierter Mod mit der Intelligenz einer Erdnuss den verkackten Thread wieder zugemacht hat, nachdem zwei Vollhorste wieder ihren verdammten scheiß Sammelthread gespammt haben, obwohl sie mit 100%iger Sicherheit auch eine Antwort gehabt hätten...

Wenn sich das nicht ändert verzichte ich auf das Forum hier... Wie bescheuert ist bitte so ein Müll? Nc...

In den Pisssammelthread (neue deutsche Rechtschreibung ftw!) werde ich mit Sicherheit keinen Fuß setzen...

Wenigstens geben mir bisher alle recht, außer einem Mod der offensichtlich nicht versteht wodrum es geht...

-edit-
Das Witzige ist, dass schon 2 oder 3 mal solch ein Schwachsinnsthread kläglich gescheitert ist, und auch der Thread 0 Akzeptanz ernten würde wenn er nicht so gepushed werden würde...


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Mai 2008)

Beleidigungen kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> ...



Der Ton macht die Musik, beachte bitte die Netiquette. Danke.

Zum Thema: Vielleicht finden wir ja gemeinsam einen Weg mehr Übersicht zu schaffen. Eine möglicher Vorschlag der dabei aber auf keinen Fall umgesetzt wird: Für jedes Addon ein eigenes Unterforum.


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2008)

Der Vorschlag war nicht dass man für jedes Addon ein extra Unterboard macht, sondern ein Unterboard für Addonsuche-Threads. Finde den Vorschlag nun nicht schlecht, aber naja...
Man könnte auch in dem Thread Addons aufnehmen die mal gesucht wurden, falls sich jemand die Arbeit machen möchte.

Auch der Vorschlag mit dem [SUCHE] Prefix finde ich nicht schlecht, eigentlich auch besser als ein extra Unterboard.

Die "Beleidigungen" waren nicht beleidigend gemeint (bis auf die Vollhorste Oo)... Falls es jemand beleidigend aufgefasst hat tuts mir leid...


----------



## gOOvER (9. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Vielleicht finden wir ja gemeinsam einen Weg mehr Übersicht zu schaffen. Eine möglicher Vorschlag der dabei aber auf keinen Fall umgesetzt wird: Für jedes Addon ein eigenes Unterforum.



Naja, für jedes AddOn ein eigenes Forum: da würde ich kein Mod sein wollen ^^

Allerdings wäre "ein" Unterforum für die AddOn suche evtl. übersichtlicher. 

Ein weiterer Vorschlag wäre, das ein Thread nicht gleich geschlossen wird, nur weil ein User (Nein, ich nenne keine Namen) schreit "closed". Das kuriose ist, das dieser Thread dann auch geschlossen wird.


----------



## Sin (9. Mai 2008)

Mein Vorschlag das gesamte WoW Forum zu löschen wär nicht akzeptabel oder?


----------



## x3n0n (9. Mai 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Wenigstens geben mir bisher alle recht, außer einem Mod der offensichtlich nicht versteht wodrum es geht...


Ich habe lediglich einen Tip gegeben, wie man seinen Post im Auge behalten kann. Wie du jetztz daraus auf soetwas schliesst ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft.


----------



## cM2003 (10. Mai 2008)

Was bringt es mir denn wenn ich meine Posts im Auge behalten kann, aber antworten darauf (ich gehe mal von einer Frage nacht einem Addon aus) nicht sehe/finde?


----------



## Isegrim (10. Mai 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Was bringt es mir denn wenn ich meine Posts im Auge behalten kann, aber antworten darauf (ich gehe mal von einer Frage nacht einem Addon aus) nicht sehe/finde?



xen meinte sicher, daß man mit der Link-Funktion seinen eigenen Beitrag auf Anhieb wiederfindet, ohne lange danach im Addonsuche-Sticky suchen zu müssen. Alle Beiträge, die danach geschrieben wurden, kann man sich ja dann durchlesen, denn sie können Antworten auf die eigene Frage sein.
Es gibt außerdem noch den Assistenten,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem man sich seine zuletzt geschriebenen Beiträge anzeigen lassen kann. Das erleichtert das Auffinden ebenso. Über die normale Suche funktioniert das auch und man muß den Beitragslink nicht in den Favoriten oder sonstwo speichern.

Die Frage ist aber, ob Nutzer, die einen Addonsuche-Sticky ignorieren, eine dieser Optionen überhaupt nutzen. Ich tippe mal ganz verwegen darauf, daß sie es nicht tun.

Allerdings muß ich Dalmus und cM insonfern recht geben, daß man sich fragen muß, welche Themen denn überhaupt im Addon-Unterforum besprochen werden sollen, wenn sowieso alle Addonsuchen im Sticky landen. Nur Feinheiten und Konfigurationsprobleme?
Beide Varianten haben einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Ohne Suche-Sticky füllt sich das Unterforum schnell mit Suchethreads, die mit 1-2 Beiträgen beantwortet sind, und wird unübersichtlich. Mit Suche-Sticky bleiben wenige Themen zum Diskutieren und es wirkt unbelebt.
Man muß also zwischen zwei Übeln wählen. Wir scheinen hier über das persönliche Empfinden, welches das Größere von beiden ist, zu schreiben ...


----------



## cM2003 (10. Mai 2008)

Hm, ich wiederhole mich (zumindest sinngemäß) zum dritten oder vierten mal...

Wenn ich eine Anfrage in den dämlichen Thread mache, bin 5 Tage offline, weil ich kein 24/7 Forumverrückter bin hat der Thread an die 50 neue Posts. Nun soll ich mir also wegen einer simplen in 1-2 Posts beantworteten Anfrage 50 Posts durchlesen, auf die Gefahr hin, dass dann nicht mal eine Antwort dabei ist, weil es entweder kein Addon dafür gibt, oder aber schlicht meine Frage überlesen wurde?

Bisschen, aber nur gaaaanz wenig, hirnrissig oder?
Selbst wenn ich den "Assi" nutze bringt mir das nix, weil ich dann genauso die Posts komplett lesen muss.

Und selbst wenn es 100 Threads gibt die mit 1-2 Antworten geklärt sind, dann ist das übersichtlicher als ein Thread mit 100 Anfragen von denen 50 beantwortet sind, 50 untergangen sind und von den 50 beantworteten 30 Antworten nicht gescheit gefunden werden können. 
Und auch für die Zukunft ist es um ein einiges leichter Hilfe zu finden, wenn man ein Addon sucht. Sucht man dann z.B. nach Stats dann heißt ein Topic evtl. "Suche Addon zum vergleichen der Stats" und im Sammelthread gibt es dann evtl. auch die Anfrage, darüber hinaus aber eine Anfrage zu dem zusammenrechnen gegnerischer Stats, meiner Eigenen, usw. Somit werden eine Fülle an Beiträgen angezeigt und darüber hinaus muss man die 500 Folgeposts lesen, was wohl keine Sau tut... Für die Meisten ist die Suche ja schon anspruchsvoll genug...

-edit-
Man braucht übrigens auch keinen Link zu seinem Post... Man kann sich die Seite merken, in seinen eigenen Postings suchen oder aber auch einfach die Beitragsnummer merken...


----------



## Isegrim (10. Mai 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es 100 Threads gibt die mit 1-2 Antworten geklärt sind, dann ist das übersichtlicher als ein Thread mit 100 Anfragen von denen 50 beantwortet sind, 50 untergangen sind und von den 50 beantworteten 30 Antworten nicht gescheit gefunden werden können.



Das empfindest du so. Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, wieviele der gleichen Meinung sind. Ich starte mal ’ne Umfrage im Addon-Forum.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Mai 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Das empfindest du so. Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, wieviele der gleichen Meinung sind. Ich starte mal ’ne Umfrage im Addon-Forum.


Eine derartige Umfrage kann meines Erachtens nicht repräsentativ gewertet werden.
Wer nimmt denn an der Umfrage dann teil?
a) Diejenigen, die sich in dem Forum eh immer tummeln und keine "Suche Addon"-Anfragen haben und stattdessen immer auf den Sticky verweisen?
b) Diejenigen, die selten mal kommen und eine Frage haben, auf den Sticky verwiesen werden, sich ein paar Tage später durch den Wust der Antworten wühlen müssen und dann enttäuscht/genervt von dannen ziehn?

Edit:
Post geschrieben bevor ich die Umfrage-Diskussion und den derzeitigen Zwichenstand gesehen hab.
Ich bin vom Zwischenergebnis jetzt etwas überascht - das hatte ich so nicht erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Eine derartige Umfrage kann meines Erachtens nicht repräsentativ gewertet werden.
> Wer nimmt denn an der Umfrage dann teil?
> a) Diejenigen, die sich in dem Forum eh immer tummeln und keine "Suche Addon"-Anfragen haben und stattdessen immer auf den Sticky verweisen?
> b) Diejenigen, die selten mal kommen und eine Frage haben, auf den Sticky verwiesen werden, sich ein paar Tage später durch den Wust der Antworten wühlen müssen und dann enttäuscht/genervt von dannen ziehn?
> ...


aber was willst du machen? jedem user ne pm schreiben er möge sich gedanken zum thema machen und dann abstimmen? ich denke so wie es jetzt läuft ist es die beste lösung


----------



## cM2003 (1. Januar 2009)

Zumnächst einmal: *Frohes Neues!*

Ich wolltee den Threead mal wieder hochholen, weil das   themaw arum auch immer wieder aktuell ist.
Ich weiß gar net was ich schreiben soll Oo Ich versuchs morgen einfach nochmal, wenn ich meinen rauscha los bin Oo

PS: Sorry hab einenen über den Durst getrunken


----------



## Maladin (1. Januar 2009)

Dann mal her mit konstruktiven Vorschlägen (0,0 Promille vorausgesetzt). Wenn es nämlich ohne Sammelthread losgeht, sehe ich schon die Krachertitel:


_Äddon gesuch_
_HILFE !!!_
_Dämätsch_
_Wie?_
_Ersatz für Recount_

Das soll man jetzt nicht auf sich persönlich beziehen, aber es gibt genug ähnliche Beispiele. Das hilft ganz und garnicht, wenn zum Beispiel Themen immer und immer wieder neu eröffnet werden, macht es das nicht wirklich einfacher.

Außerdem werden die Suche und die Stickys eigentlich größtenteils ignoriert.

Derzeit ist der Sammelthread die Alternative - natürlich nicht perfekt aber eben besser als obiges.

/wink maladin


----------



## cM2003 (1. Januar 2009)

Also mal ehrlich... Es ging zuvor auch oder? Wie gesagt wurde eine ganze Weile nicht geschlossen. Und mal davon abgesehen sind die Threads ja so oder so da. Es hat sich vorher keiner an den Sticky gehalten und es wird sich jetzt keiner dran halten. Das einzige was passieren wird sind noch mehr (gleiche) Posts in 2 unterschiedlichen Threads. Wobei in dem geschlossenen dann evtl. wieder gespammt wird er solle doch in den Sticky gucken (logischer Weise vorm Schließen).

Konstruktive Lösungsansätze wurden bereits weiter oben vor geraumer Zeit gesagt. Die Rede war von einem (Ge-)Such-Präfix, einem Subboard etc.
Ich für meinen Teil fand es nicht schlecht wie es die vergangenen Monate gelaufen ist. Das Forum existiert nun 'mal zum größten Teil aus Gesuchen. Wenn man nun noch einen Makrosammelthread aufmacht kann man das Board direkt schließen, denn wirklich spezifische Fragen gibt´s nun 'mal kaum.

PS: Lustig, ich schreib wie viele User im Board wenn ich betrunken bin ^^


----------



## Maladin (1. Januar 2009)

Das würde aber ganz klar voraussetzen, das die Mitglieder ihre Beiträge mit einem Präfix versehen und den Titel mit Bedacht wählen oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann würde das ganze funktionieren und man könnte auch mal wieder guten Mutes auf die Suchfunktion verweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2009)

Also ein bisschen Vertrauen sollten wir in unser User schon setzen. Sind ja keine sabbernden Idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (1. Januar 2009)

Du meinst - es wäre einen Versuch wert - ich eigentlich auch ^^

Dann jetzt ein klarer Vorschlag in Stichpunkten bitte ... das könnte man dann auch anbringen und diskutieren.

Edit: Ich denke Nihlo sollte auf jeden Fall auch etwas beitragen zur Diskussion.

/wink maladin


----------



## cM2003 (1. Januar 2009)

Stichpunkt:
Such-Präfix ([Suche]Tolles Addon aus tollem Video)
Such-Subforum (Interface & Addons -> Suche Addons)

Und zum Thema Usern was zutrauen. Man kanns ja auch so einstellen, dass ein Präfix ausgewählt werden muss. Natürlich sollte es dann mal mindestens 2 Möglichkeiten geben ^^ Aber ich denke so fällt es mehr auf als ein Sticky (von dem ich ehh nichts halte, aber auch das hab ich ja mal groß und breit dargestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...


----------



## Ocian (1. Januar 2009)

Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen mit Myzrael über genau diesen Thread gesprochen.
Denn im Normalfäll könnte man eigentlich noch rechtfertigen, der Thread hat einen Sinn durch seinen Eingangspost mit den häufigst verwendeten AddOns und wo man sie herbekommt.
Leider ist es bei weitem nicht mehr aktuell und nicht zu gebrauchen, da Myzrael selbst kein WoW mehr spielt und sich deswegen auch keinen Kopf mehr machen möchte über den Sammelthread, was ja auch verständlich ist. Wäre ich ebenfalls für eine Abschaffung des selbigen.
Die Idee mit dem Prefix ist zwar nett, jedoch bin ich mir gerade unsicher ob es die Forensoftware direkt zulässt.
Alternativ wäre natürlich ein Hinweissticky mit der Erläuterung, wie man im AddOn-Bereich Beiträge erstellen soll, damit einem geholfen wird. Zusätzlich zur Netiquette.
Andernfalls käme auch ein Neustart vom Sammelthread in Frage mit einem aktuellen Eingangspost, in dem die häufigsten AddOn-Fragen und AddOns gelistet sind.


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Ein Unterforum extra für Addon-Suchen würde ich persönlich am besten finden.
Man könnte ja einstellen das die Treads früher gelöscht werden (automatisch!) dann würde es sich nicht so sehr überfüllen.^^

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## cM2003 (1. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre natürlich ein Hinweissticky mit der Erläuterung, wie man im AddOn-Bereich Beiträge erstellen soll, damit einem geholfen wird. Zusätzlich zur Netiquette.


Es ließt doch so schon keiner einen Sticky, sonst würde der Sammelthread ja auf mehr Resonanz stoßen. Wieso also sollte es ein neuer Sticky, bei dem es nur was zu lesen gibt, sich anders verhalten?

Wie gesagt, ich fands vorher in Ordnung. Die Threads gibts so oder so, ob nun mit Präfix oder nicht. In meinen Augen machts keinen großen Unterschied, ist mir aber allemal lieber als ein geschlossener Thread zu dem ich antworten könnte, es aber wiedermal nicht kann, weil dicht und so...

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist es die Forensoftware die ich kenne und auch mal genutzt/getestet habe. Und da es dort mit dem Präfix funktionierte, wird es wohl auch hier funktionieren.

Wenn die Suche-Threads ausm Board verbannt werden sollen, dann geht das denke ich nur über ein Subboard.


----------



## cM2003 (5. Februar 2009)

Wohoo, endlich der dumme Sammelthread und das ewige Geschließe hat ein Ende.
Finde das Subboard zwar eher Suboptimal, aber auffällig ist es 8) Ich hätts ja als Subboard des normalen Boards gemacht, aber naja.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Finde das Subboard zwar eher Suboptimal, aber auffällig ist es 8) Ich hätts ja als Subboard des normalen Boards gemacht, aber naja.



Du wirst dich an Veränderungen gewöhnen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ab einem bestimmten Umfang/Menge/Größe/Alter einer bestimmten Sache, sind Veränderungen bei dieser Sache leider nicht mehr umgehbar.


----------



## cM2003 (5. Februar 2009)

Nicht falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finds ja gut so. Jedenfalls um längen besser als das verweisen auf den blödsinnigen Sammelthread an anschließendem schließen der Threads. Nur hätte ich das Sucheboard wie gesagt als Subboard des normalen Boards gemacht, da man nun kaum noch direkt ins Allgemeine kommt. Aber so können die User auch direkt sehen wohin sie müssen, also :daumenhoch:


----------

